
Google and Apple Enable Saudi Arabia’s Male Guardianship Policy - btilly
https://medium.com/@SanctionSaudi/how-google-and-apple-enable-saudi-arabias-male-guardianship-policy-38748b05e112
======
slondr
Personally, I think it's a little frightening that the general public seems to
have lost interest in the once-hot debate about whether or not platform
providers are responsible for the content on their platform. This article
assumes that they just are, and thus (logically) assigns blame on amoral store
platform developers for hosting immoral content. I fundamentally disagree with
the ideas behind this assumption.

~~~
apostacy
There is no more debate. The platforms have chosen to take responsibility for
what they host. Every major platform now actively polices their networks and
removes content for flimsy political reasons. If Apple has the resources to
remove an educational app about the American civil war from their store
because it contains a picture of confederate flag, then they can certainly
remove stuff like this.

Platforms don't just get to be neutral carriers only when it is convenient for
them. They don't get to be neutral about ISIS recruitment videos and child
porn, but take a principled stand against political incorrectness and impolite
speech.

Even companies like Cloudflare have abdicated their neutrality, they now
remove content for non technical and non legal reasons.

They made their bed. I hope they get sued.

------
diebeforei485
I don't understand: is the author asking Apple and Google to ban "text
messages" from the government?

~~~
janetacarr
The author is asking tech companies to stop abetting in the oppression of
women.

~~~
buboard
removing the app from their app stores won't do shit though

~~~
janetacarr
I never said it would.

------
xster
While I agree with the general sentiment, I can't quite put my finger on
what's off with this text.

It's a bit like saying I'm pro-9/11 because I used a quarter to buy some
candies, thus backing our military support of the Saud family in exchange of
guaranteed oil trade in petrodollars.

------
intopieces
Wouldn't "Find my Friends" (Apple has this) also enable male guardianship
policy?

------
KorematsuFred
Wouldn't that be Islamophobic though ?

